# need to buy lot of dwarf baby tears in dallas



## pugia (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi guys

I am looking for hemianthus callitrichoides if anyone has it I can pay or pick up for free, i need enough to covering a 20*15 inchs tank

contact me:

[email protected]

THANKS A LOT


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

They had some at fish gallery the other day. You can usually split the pots into several pieces to get better coverage. It's $6 or so a pot. You might order some off the internet if you need a whole bunch too, it comes out much cheaper that way.


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

dallas north aquarium will order some for you too i believe if you just ask them. The last time i went in they had a bag of like 8 pots that were on hold for someone


----------



## pugia (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I was going to say, you might save money by ordering it from a website as most of the actual stores charge a higher price. I had a good experience with aquariumplants.com.


----------



## pugia (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks

Yes... actually that's what I did, i bought it at aquabotanic, the prices around are crazy, from 4.99 to 6.49 for a potted.

Thanks


I want to say HELLO too I'm a new guy around here, i'm coming from Chile, south america and i got almost 10 years experience in this hobby, so i'm so glad between you and i hope to learn so much more here.

THANKS.


----------

